# 10 Pounds Down



## Kazooie (Sep 25, 2012)

*snip snip*


----------



## Tuffythepug (Sep 25, 2012)

And....   what ?    are you looking for a reaction ?


----------



## Kazooie (Sep 25, 2012)

Nope, just having fun and showing off my tummy!


----------



## rexbobcat (Sep 25, 2012)

110 is pretty slim. How tall are you that you want to weigh 110? My roommate is 5'5 and his ideal weight is still around 120lbs.


----------



## .SimO. (Sep 25, 2012)

20 more pounds and we'll call you Skeletor.   I personally don't think skinny is attractive at all.  At least start working on some definition.  But great job on the 10lb loss and the continuation of your goals.


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 25, 2012)

I don't weigh myself in pounds, but from what I can see here, 20 less of those would mean "skinny", and that is simply NOT GOOD.
From what I think to know, a pound is a little less than half a kilo, which would mean some 9 kg less to go - which is just not the way you want to go when you're already where you seem to be (photo).


----------



## jaguaraz (Sep 25, 2012)

Skinny is cool but gaunt is not.


----------



## rokvi (Sep 25, 2012)

:shock: At your age I was trying to bulk up!


----------



## mjhoward (Sep 25, 2012)

Are you sure you didn't mean to "Tweet" that or Facebook post that instead?


----------



## Kazooie (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks everyone, but yes. I want to lose weight. A couple reasons, but mostly because I don't like how I look *quite* yet.

Oh, and I'm 6'1".


----------



## JAC526 (Sep 25, 2012)

Dude if you lose 20 more lbs there will be nothing left.

6'1'' and 130 pounds is really slim already.

Remember that healthy is the most important.


----------



## shefjr (Sep 25, 2012)

No way ur 6'-1"!!! I'm 6-1 and if I were 110 lbs I would look sickly. Instead of losing weight try putting on some muscle.


----------



## rexbobcat (Sep 25, 2012)

Hmm....yeah...I don't know your body type or genetics but just from a pseudo-scientific point of view 18.5 is the BMI at which you would be considered underweight, and at 6'1 and 110lbs you'd have a BMI of 14.5

Your body might be able to handle it, idk, but when I got down to 135 last summer from working out a lot I started getting headaches and being tired all the time. 

I think that would would be a healthier solution (and this is just a suggestion, I'm not telling you what you should and shouldn't do) is to build up some lean muscle, because then your body will have definition and you will be lean and thin but not at such a low weight. But if you're going for the really slender look then disregard this post. lol

EDIT: Oh, you're 130 right now. I thought you were 120. I DO think that 20 lbs is a bit much, and considering how skinny you already are that 20lbs loss will really be noticeable.


----------



## rokvi (Sep 25, 2012)

coupla curls and bench presses mate followed by push ups and weight hurls. Then get into the chicken and pasta!
Oh and the bacon before it runs out!


----------



## IByte (Sep 25, 2012)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> I don't weigh myself in pounds, but from what I can see here, 20 less of those would mean "skinny", and that is simply NOT GOOD.
> From what I think to know, a pound is a little less than half a kilo, which would mean some 9 kg less to go - which is just not the way you want to go when you're already where you seem to be (photo).



1kilo is around 2.205lbs


----------



## IByte (Sep 25, 2012)

Kazooie said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone, but yes. I want to lose weight. A couple reasons, but mostly because I don't like how I look *quite* yet.
> 
> Oh, and I'm 6'1".



Whoaaaaaa 6' 1" at 110 is dangerously thin Oo. I'm 220 at 6'1" omw losing 10-15 pounds.  But never going back below 200.


----------



## MK3Brent (Sep 25, 2012)

Let's all post torso pics!


----------



## IByte (Sep 25, 2012)

MK3Brent said:
			
		

> Let's all post torso pics!



Whoooo hoooo TPF torso pic forum  Let's go! Let's go!


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 26, 2012)

You won't get MY torso pic! O-kaaaayyy? 
And one thing Kazooie did get out of this thread: lots of replies. 
His ego did get stroked - and I begin to assume that is the main reason why he put out his pic of his with the given remark on losing even more weight... :roll:


----------



## rexbobcat (Sep 26, 2012)

I'll post mine in a tasteful nude pose. Ohhhh yeaaahhh


----------



## Patriot (Sep 26, 2012)

Somebody give this guy a sandwich!


----------



## paigew (Sep 26, 2012)

dude, you are skinny. Instead of loosing weight why don't you try building some muscle. Why are you even posting something like this here anyway.


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Sep 26, 2012)

Kazooie has a strange posting pattern, one thread is of some great abstract shots, the other is him covered in paint, then a shot of a slug, then his wrist which he cuts!


----------



## pgriz (Sep 26, 2012)

Linking weight to self image has been a dangerous misunderstanding of basic biology.  It makes as much sense as saying that one should have a body that occupies no more than 2.0 cubic feet.
If a person has self-image issues, then no weight is going to be the "right" amount, as the target level is a mental fiction that displaces the source of unhappiness to something that can be "controlled".   And since the reasons for this lack of control (or perceived lack of control) are not originating in the weight of a person, it becomes a false target.

"Ideal" weight changes with activity levels, health status, and a person's particular biochemistry.  Some people can gain weight (and transform the additonal mass to fat) with as little as 1,800 calories a day, whereas others can consume over 6,000 calories a day and not gain a gram.  An ideal weight should be a healthy weight, in which the body has adequate reserves of energy stores, where all the biological/physiological markers are in the middle of their ranges, and when a person is capable of engaging in a moderate level of physical activity without strain.  


@ Kazooie - from the other posts you've done, I have a certain image of who you are, and my advice would be to look deeply at your life circumstances and determine where you can excercise the control that you need.  Those areas may be difficult to change, but in the end the result will be much more favorable to you than any attempt to improve your self-image through weight reduction.


----------



## Tuffythepug (Sep 26, 2012)

Kazooie, have you gotten enough of the attention you were seeking yet ?   I honestly can't tell if you are jerking our chain or are really delusional.  Personally I think you need to take a good look inside to find out why you feel compelled to post some of the stuff you do.


----------



## MK3Brent (Sep 26, 2012)

Same reason you're posting... You have an opinion on something, and you feel the need to express it. 
Posting a reply makes you satisfied, and the OP posts something that satisfies him/her.


----------



## ceejtank (Sep 26, 2012)

WTF?! this thread is horrifying.  6'1 and 130 lbs is already in the anorexic range.  YOU NEED TO SEE A DR IMMEDIATELY.  Not to mention NO ONE should look like if they fall of their chair they're going to break a bone.

Invalid calculator
"According to your height of 6' 1" your ideal healthy weight is 170 pounds. Your recommended weight range is between 151 and 189 pounds."

Seriously - get help.  It does have a lot to do with BMI so that link isn't perfect, but talk to your dr.

Also - please hit the gym up.


----------



## rokvi (Sep 26, 2012)

JoshuaSimPhotography said:


> then his wrist which he cuts!



:thumbdown:     



:violin:


----------



## rexbobcat (Sep 26, 2012)

MK3Brent said:
			
		

> Same reason you're posting... You have an opinion on something, and you feel the need to express it.
> Posting a reply makes you satisfied, and the OP posts something that satisfies him/her.



The OP is posting so that other people will satisfy his need for attention. The post itself displays, if anything, dissatisfaction with weight.

Posting something satisfying does not mean that the statement is classy or respectable.


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Sep 26, 2012)

heres my six pack:


----------



## Haya.H (Sep 26, 2012)

To the OP, I really really think you need to talk to someone. I couldn't help but be nosy after seeing this, so I checked some of your posts/threads and I saw some stuff that is a bit disturbing. And I may be completely wrong or ignorant about this topic, but I think this "look at me!" is more like a cry for help. Its not okay to be unhealthy. Now I dont know if you are considered unhealthy I mean who knows maybe your body is perfectly fine. But I know that there are millions of people ill and dying and would do anything for better health. And to know that you may be purposely harming your body strikes me as odd. I dont know you, we've never even talked on here before but i'm all ears if you need it. Shoot me a PM. :thumbup:


----------



## ceejtank (Sep 26, 2012)

Haya.H said:


> To the OP, I really really think you need to talk to someone. I couldn't help but be nosy after seeing this, so I checked some of your posts/threads and I saw some stuff that is a bit disturbing. And I may be completely wrong or ignorant about this topic, but I think this "look at me!" is more like a cry for help. Its not okay to be unhealthy. Now I dont know if you are considered unhealthy I mean who knows maybe your body is perfectly fine. But I know that there are millions of people ill and dying and would do anything for better health. And to know that you may be purposely harming your body strikes me as odd. I dont know you, we've never even talked on here before but i'm all ears if you need it. Shoot me a PM. :thumbup:



I know a lot about health. and that is not a healthy weight for his height.


----------



## Haya.H (Sep 26, 2012)

ceejtank said:


> Haya.H said:
> 
> 
> > To the OP, I really really think you need to talk to someone. I couldn't help but be nosy after seeing this, so I checked some of your posts/threads and I saw some stuff that is a bit disturbing. And I may be completely wrong or ignorant about this topic, but I think this "look at me!" is more like a cry for help. Its not okay to be unhealthy. Now I dont know if you are considered unhealthy I mean who knows maybe your body is perfectly fine. But I know that there are millions of people ill and dying and would do anything for better health. And to know that you may be purposely harming your body strikes me as odd. I dont know you, we've never even talked on here before but i'm all ears if you need it. Shoot me a PM. :thumbup:
> ...




Oh, I don't doubt that.


----------



## Tuffythepug (Sep 26, 2012)

kazooie
You may think it's all fun and games...   see how thin you can get...  satisfy your need for a different self-image, but I can tell you you're playing with fire.    Go back about 40 years or so and I'm just like you.    Young, full of myself and, for my own reasons, wanted to lose weight..   a lot of weight.   I was your height and got down to 128 lbs.    I thought I looked good.  My friends thought I looked like warmed over death.  Sunken eyes, teeth that were cracking and chipping, ..   got dizzy every time I stood up;  finally fell off a 20' high scoreboard cause I got dizzy when I stood up.  My ears rang for no reason and my blood pressure went sky-high.   Long story short..   I almost died.   I know you think you are bulletproof and you are just going for a certain "look" but believe me....     it's not worth it.   You probably won't take my advice but I thought I should throw it out there anyhow.    You only have one life and one body to get you through it... don't f it up.


----------



## dustin0479 (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow, 120 lbs at 6'1" would be sickly looking.   I am 6"3 190lbs and get called skinny all the time.  You really should talk to someone about this.


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Sep 26, 2012)

rokvi said:


> JoshuaSimPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > then his wrist which he cuts!
> ...


http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/just-fun/296182-my-little-scarification.html -.-


----------

